# Anyone Care To Join Me For A Short Carpin' Session Saturday?



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Anyone care to join me on the banks of Dillon Lake for a short session on Saturday? I'll likely fish from 9:00AM until about 4:00PM. Carpin' is the tactic here. If there are any newbies who want to carp fish, but don't have bait, just holler. I have bait. Just looking for some company on the bank for the most part this weekend


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

If you were going to a "better" carping lake, i'd join ya......but ive heard of the avg. size there and it wouldnt be worth the drive for me.

Now that the Alum swim has been uncovered by all(too small a area, too many anglers)...i'll be sticking to my river areas except for the Fish-Ins from now on.

Good luck to ya,
Scott


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Now Scott, just because I was catching small fish in the area I was at doesn't mean the entire lake has fish that small. Remember that area wasn't my first choice down by the beach. The fish I sighted down at the Beach where much larger then the ones I was catching down by the ramp off of 146. The place I was at was a shallow shelf at about 4-7 foot, I was not casting very far, but I saw other people fishing there so I thought they may know something I don't so I decided to give it a shot. After setting up, chumming and settling in, I talked to a few locals and got the bad news that they didn't fish Dillon much or where camping. After the first few fish, I decided to give it a night and see if anything larger moved in at night. I got forced out of there around 3:30 AM by a really bad storm. I want to try again but not that spot, I am sure there are places on Alum where I can go and catch tons of small carp as well.

Shawn a little insight and you can call if you need more info;

If I was to go again I would either hit these two areas,

The picnic area just due south of that ramp on 146, which according to the depth charts is really close to the channel and and water in excess of 18 foot. 

The beach, shallow but the fish looked larger, and massive amounts of freebies. The ducks down there will actually walk right up to you and nudge your shoe, if that gives you any idea of the amount of bread that is probably thrown at them.

I have not seen the picnic area, but after catching the ton of small carp where I was at (5-7 feet of water flat), I started studying the map and thought that would be a better sight. As far as bank access I haven't looked at it yet. The beach, if there are larger fish in there would be perfect, If you ask the right people they may let us drive cars down there right to the spots we fish. 

Remember guys, Bow Hunters frequent this lake a lot in the spring up in the shallows on the North end, they would not be there is there was nothing but 1-2 lb carp in there.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Man I am working this weekend or I would do my best to be there. Where uis Dillon? Might have to ask you sometime later this year when I get a couple things figured out.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I may be able to but only if I camp overnight and take the kids LOL... I'll see them wed and will know then...


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

> If you were going to a "better" carping lake, i'd join ya......but ive heard of the avg. size there and it wouldnt be worth the drive for me.


Remember, the group as a whole decided on this lake, not me. I'm making the 140 mile journey to scout it for the group, not to catch a boatload of fish.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Sean,

I'm going to hit that peninsula down by the beach and see if I can't turn anything up. Looking at the map and talking with a few individuals now that have fished that area, the fish do run larger in that area with quicker access to much deeper water. I saw a few other areas with 12-15' of water, that looked like those flats extended out a good ways. Not sure what the bank access is, but a couple of those areas had launch ramps right there, so I'm sure there is some bank. From the way it sounds though, the area by the beach might be the way to go, as most fish spotted are in the 10+range.

Plan on stopping in the park office and talking with the DNR at some point. Might get permission just like the group last weekend did  

atrky........just let me know. I'll be there reguardless on Saturday.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Make sure you let me know where you will be... Otherwise we could be across from each other on the same lake


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Shawn..lol...was'nt meaning anything about the Fish-In or choice of lake(as i didnt vote for this years sced.).
I was simply meaning that IF this lake held a bigger avg. size carp i might make the long drive to join you..thats all, no harm no foul!!

Good luck to ya and all that attend the Aug. Fish-In...i have to work that weekend and will be unable to attend.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i may just have to break out my 1 1/2 lbs test curve rod for the occasion..its been awhile since she saw any actions..


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

atrk,

Shoot me a PM when you know if you will be able to make it there or not. I will then let you know the location.

Scott,

No harm in my reply  I sent you an email to clear it up  Didn't mean to sound like and ass in the forum.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmmm...might make it out that way. Wanted to at least fish the lake once before the outing. I've got too many choices now for this weekend...I'll let you know if i'm definitely heading to Dillon.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Bringin' it back to the top. If interested, PM or Email me at [email protected] I will give you directions as to where I will be then. Still not 100% sure on locatoin. Have 3 I want to try. Might end up hitting all 3 on Saturday. LOL.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I'm dead in the water.. .the "X" needs the kids for a short while both sat and sun....
#$%$%^$#%^$^%^& she still affects my life to this day


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

If anyone plans to head out, just call my cell at 419 512 6644 as I'm not fully sure where I'm going to fish at Dillon as of yet.


----------

